# whizzer 24 inch model



## sauley (Jan 22, 2017)

Did whizzer ever produce a 24 inch pedal model???? and was any new production Whizzers 24 inch pedal models???


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 22, 2017)

S-10 Whizzer


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

Whizzer also made a 24" Pacemaker. I think the only Whizzer that was not pedal was the 20" Whizzer Sportsman.


----------



## Vincer (Jan 22, 2017)

The Whizzer Ambassador also did not have pedals. Vince


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

Vincer said:


> The Whizzer Ambassador also did not have pedals. Vince




Forgot about the Ambassador, you are right.


----------



## sauley (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks guys.... guess the s 10 is the bike I will be looking for...


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

The Whizzer Pacemaker did have pedals, if I didn't make that clear.


----------

